
Show HN: Latex resume for software engineer - sb2nov
https://github.com/sb2nov/resume
======
charlieegan3
See also:
[https://www.rpi.edu/dept/arc/training/latex/resumes/](https://www.rpi.edu/dept/arc/training/latex/resumes/)

